# Range hood not flush



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I would shim it out as needed. How big of a space are we talking?


Cover the bottom with something non flammable.


----------



## CastleBuilder (May 27, 2018)

2”s....the cabinets are standard depth and then the cabinet over the oven is 2”s deeper,so it bumps out from the other cabinets. So it would leave a 2” gap in the back portion or the area closest to the wall


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

If there's cupboards on both sides, that gap, which can only be seen when bent 
down, will rarely if ever be noticed. If I were to fill it in, I'd use aluminum flashing
stock.....but then I have a siding brake..... 

Building code may have one clearance req'd above stove to non-combustible 
material and a greater clearance (few inches) to combustibles.


----------



## CastleBuilder (May 27, 2018)

What material would you use for the backing for the hood to attach to? The aluminum flashing is a great idea to fish the area and make it look nice but what nonflammable material would you recommend for attaching the hood too between the wall and hood 2”?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

If there's a cabinet above the fan it would be attached to that. Not normally 
attached to back wall.


----------



## CastleBuilder (May 27, 2018)

The hood is installed similar to a microwave. It has a straight bracket that you attached to the wall...you then hook the hood on the bracket....and then screw the hood to the top cabinet


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Never heard that there was a code regarding distance to combustibles over a range, other than following the manufacturer’s recommendations. Typically the drywall and cabinet sides are combustible. The wall the hood is attached to is also combustible. So just build out the wall 2” with 2x material and hang the hood on that. As for beautifying that 2” strip against the wall, If this is a new kitchen you perhaps have a filler or something you could use? Or scrap of toe kick?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Marson said:


> *Never heard that there was a code regarding distance to combustibles over a range*, other than following the manufacturer’s recommendations. Typically the drywall and cabinet sides are combustible. The wall the hood is attached to is also combustible. So just build out the wall 2” with 2x material and hang the hood on that. As for beautifying that 2” strip against the wall, If this is a new kitchen you perhaps have a filler or something you could use? Or scrap of toe kick?


Can't find the Ontario code spec right now but here's one from Alberta. 
Similar to Ontario's as far as I can remember. Would expect other areas 
to also have these rules, but can't say for sure. 

http://www.safetycodes.ab.ca/Public/Documents/Safety%20Tips%20%E2%80%93%20Clearance%20from%20Gas%2C%20Propane%2C%20and%20Electric%20Ranges.pdf

The minimum clearance required directly above the range is 
750 mm (approx 30") to combustibles. This clearance can be 
reduced to 600 mm (approx 24”) when the finish is protected 
as per Article 9.10.22.2. 
Vertical Clearances above Ranges 
of the Alberta Building Code.


----------

